# Mont Sainte Anne QC 4/9-12



## JimG. (Apr 11, 2017)

Spectacular spring conditions up here at MSA on Sunday and yesterday. 50's on Sunday, 60's yesterday. Bumps galore and plenty of snow in the trees. Surfaces got pretty tacky after noon, my legs gave everything they've got the past 2 days:









Nothing like a gourmet dinner slope side looking up the hill:



Slept like a baby last night. It's raining today and much colder, we skied 9am-12 noon. Most of the mountain is closed, did nothing but groomers but not unhappy giving my tired legs a blow. Hoping for some sun to soften things up for our last day here tomorrow. 

First 2 days made this a great trip regardless!


----------



## kingslug (Apr 12, 2017)

Cool..have to get there some day


----------



## Glenn (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks awesome...great spring weather. One thing I missed this year...skiing bumps. Not many opportunities.


----------



## ironhippy (Apr 12, 2017)

It's a great mountain that can give good challenging vertical, the quad in the south side expert section is a lot of fun to lap.

Sent from my SM-A500W using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bigbog (Apr 13, 2017)

Nice TR and pics JimG....


----------



## JimG. (Apr 13, 2017)

ironhippy said:


> It's a great mountain that can give good challenging vertical, the quad in the south side expert section is a lot of fun to lap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500W using AlpineZone mobile app



That's where we spent most of our time; rode the gondola for laps down La Gondoleuse. I love that trail too. 

Not only do they let those trails bump up top to bottom and side to side, those runs are all 2000' vert. By the end of the ski day my ass was kicked!

Our last 2 days were cool and damp, most of the mountain was closed. We got the best last 2 days out of the deal Sunday and Monday. A lot of snow was lost Tuesday and yesterday. They were talking about staying open until May, but now they hope to last until end April. I suspect that closing most trails was a snow preservation tactic.

Next year my plan is to go mid to late March.


----------



## Jully (Apr 13, 2017)

JimG. said:


> That's where we spent most of our time; rode the gondola for laps down La Gondoleuse. I love that trail too.
> 
> Not only do they let those trails bump up top to bottom and side to side, those runs are all 2000' vert. By the end of the ski day my ass was kicked!
> 
> ...



Come to think of it, I don't know if I've ever skied a 2000' vert bump run. 

I've been thinking of MSA/Massif as a good MLK weekend trip for a few years now. Just have never gotten around to it.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 13, 2017)

Jully said:


> Come to think of it, I don't know if I've ever skied a 2000' vert bump run.
> 
> I've been thinking of MSA/Massif as a good MLK weekend trip for a few years now. Just have never gotten around to it.



Then La Gondoleuse Haute et Bas is for you!

That's the upper and lower Gondi line and it is a legit 2000' vert and very steep on the upper section. 

This was the first trip there we spent a weekend day; MSA gets crowded like any other ski resort on weekends! Great to see so many folks enjoying the sun and snow.


----------



## Edd (Apr 13, 2017)

What kind of lodging did you get Jim?  I've never been to that area.


----------



## Jully (Apr 13, 2017)

JimG. said:


> Then La Gondoleuse Haute et Bas is for you!
> 
> That's the upper and lower Gondi line and it is a legit 2000' vert and very steep on the upper section.



I absolutely want to ski that! Too many bump runs are too short.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 13, 2017)

hoping to go there next year along with Le Massif


----------



## JimG. (Apr 13, 2017)

Edd said:


> What kind of lodging did you get Jim?  I've never been to that area.



This time we stayed at the hotel at the base area, Chateau Mont St Anne. A little dated but very clean and comfortable with many good amenities. Excellent service (efficient and friendly). Superb on site restaurant we ate there our last 2 nights. Steps from the Gondola.

For my 14 yo son and me total it came to $250 per day for lodging and lift tickets (tickets were the "St Lawrence Summits" deal that includes Le Massif and Stoneham). So $1,000 for the 4 days.


----------



## Edd (Apr 13, 2017)

Not a bad deal, from the sound of it. That's on my list for sure.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 13, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> hoping to go there next year along with Le Massif



I delayed my trip this year for more spring like conditions. One drawback was that last week was it for midweek operations for Le Massif. So Sunday was the only day we could have gone there. It was our first day after a long drive the day before so we stayed at MSA and were glad we did.

But I missed Massif and will be sure to figure that in to our plans for next season. You will enjoy it there.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 13, 2017)

Edd said:


> Not a bad deal, from the sound of it. That's on my list for sure.



The strong dollar makes many deals up there look great!


----------

